# florida guides??



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking for a florida keys/ everglades back country guide for the first week of April. any suggestions. preferably out of Islamorada.
Also looking for a mosquito lagoon guide for april.
Planing a week if fishing from the keys up the east coast.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

"Bear" Holman he is tops and has You Tube videos Goes shallow, near shore, and off shore. Fun and good.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

That is Travis and Bear Holeman Key West Adventures.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think th Holeman brothers go up to Islamorada except for tournaments. But they're good. I've fished with John O'Hearn in Key West and he's top notch. 

Islamorada I fish with Drew Moret. He's been guiding there since he was 18 and he's like 45 now. Plus, he's been fishing there since he was a kid- his dad is Sandy Moret who owns Florida Keys Outfitters and runs the pretty legendary fly fishing school there. 

Christian Yergens isn't quite as far north as the Mosquito Lagoon but is very good.


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

Justin Price with Right in Sight Charters is the real deal in the Mosquito Lagoon!


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I am fishing with Paul Fisicaro second week of April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

I fished with Captain Pete Rowney out of Islamorada. Good dude. Has a Maverick HPX skiff.

Put me on tarpon, snook and permit.

http://islamoradaonthefly.com/


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Bob Lemay guides in the everglades.


----------



## Burnadell (May 17, 2015)

I would NOT recommend Cowboy Charters in Key West. We just got back from a 6 hour charter with Captain Mark Baumgarten. We motored about 45 miles south of Key West and trolled for sailfish and wahoo with frozen bait. No luck. Then went to a sunken barge, and the deck hand put out ONE (1) line with the frozen bait hooked behind a large jig. HE jigged repeatedly while the 4 of us customers watched! I asked the captain why we didn't have more lines out, and he stated that they would get tangled. we had no luck over the barge, or I should say the mate had no luck while we watched!

We then went to a sunken wreck and the mate tried jigging again with the frozen bait and jig. No luck. Then the captain got some live bait from another boat near the wreck, and the mate hooked up pretty quickly and handed the rod off to one of our fishermen who landed a nice jack. The mate baited up and, within 10-15 minutes, he hooked up again and handed the rod to the next fisherman to reel it in. Same thing again in ~15 minutes and handed it off to the 3rd of our group to reel in. 3 nice size jacks, and it was my turn next...but, the captain said it was time to go. 6 hours out in the Atlantic, I never touched a rod, and he said it was time to go in! Wouldn't a good captain try hard to get all of his 4 fishermen hooked up??? We (or rather the mate) were hooking up with the live bait in 10-15 minutes of dropping the bait, yet the captain would not wait another 15 minutes to even give me a shot! I should have said something then, but I didn't want to put a damper on the other 3 folks "catches". Later the captain blamed it on thinking that we had to be back by 1:00pm for a wedding, but the wedding was not until 6:30pm, so we had plenty of time, yet he did not even ask if we had a little more time to get me hooked! 6 hours and I did not touch the rod ONCE!!! What kind of captain would not give all 4 of his customers a shot at scoring??? Pitiful if you ask me!

Edit: This should not be in the Fly Fishing Forum. My bad!


----------

